# Lighting fixture for 5.5 gallon tank?



## WingoAgency (Jan 10, 2006)

If you have a glass top, consider LED MR 16 bulbs.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5805805342/in/set-72157626054771511


2 Gallon Pico with a STS9W LED, overkill


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

If you like DIY: http://www.ahsupply.com/18_or_24_w_kits.htm

If not, then your standard desk lamp with an appropriate bulb should do the trick.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Mayface said:


> I have a 5.5 gallon tank from petsmart (Top Fin) and the hood it came with sorta sucks. The light socket is super tiny and idk i...:icon_sad:


Sylvania, 23 watt, daylight, "now smaller than ever" spiral compact bulb. Menard's and Walmart carry them in two packs. On my son's 5.5 gallon tank, we had six species of plants that did very well.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

GE produces a 26w 6500K "Daylight" CFL that you can buy at most grocery stores and hardware stores for $5-$7. You can always use one of those (or two, if you're feeling ready for high light) with a clamp fixture from the hardware store (another $5-$7).

If you're after something that looks more finished, be prepared to spend $50-$100. Searching with Google will yield tons of shops that sell what you're looking for.


----------

